# What kind of serra?



## EmperoR (Jun 20, 2005)

What serra is this?


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

It looks like spilo. or mac..


----------



## burak (Sep 18, 2006)

Serrasalmus spilopleura


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Srerrasalmus Mackulatus


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Mac/spilo


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

THATS A NICE MAC, GOOD LUCK WITH HIM







`


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

yeah nice spilo/mac...


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Spilo/Mac either way thats one pretty P.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

looks like a spilo to me based of the clear hairline edge on the tail.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

to me the red eye says mac over a spilo.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> to me the red eye says mac over a spilo.


you have a good point and I would be curious to see if the clear edge on the tail dissapears when the fish is less stressed and the fins heal.


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice spilo/mac


----------

